# Blindness



## Adriano (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi guys, finally resolved our foot issue with our brahmas but are now having a separate issue...

Just noticed one of our Brahma hens today seems to be blind in one eye. I inspected them both very closely and can’t seem to find a difference other than one of her pupils is larger than the other.

She does seem to have started molting lately so maybe these things could be related? I hope she’s not getting bullied, she is the smallest of our brahmas.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you get her resting quietly in your arms you can check her vision by moving your finger close to her eye. If she blinks or evades your finger then she has sight.

Sometimes they go blind. Probably from genetic problem. Most live their lives without missing a step as long as we set them up and don't move things around.


----------

